# Worried that Early preg twinges have stopped at 6 weeks....



## Tishty

Well as iv said the twinges I've had since conception have stopped and I feel a bit nervous about it. I liked them as they felt like proof I was still pregnant. Ive put in for an early scan but it will take a couple of weeks to come through. I don't remember when these twinges stopped last time. Any ideas? Thanks x


----------



## Bubba Cub

Hi tishty
I am 5w+5d and I have had the cramps and twinges from conception up till two days ago. I started to stress so much that I took another hpt, still positive :thumbup: 
Today the cramps and twinges are back so am feeling relieved, also wishing ms would start! (I know that when it does start that I will regret wishing for it lol) only slight nausea still. I have an early scan next Thursday so can't wait for that to really help ease my mind!

Anyway best of luck.


----------



## Tishty

Ah thankyou it is reassuring to hear that someone else has had this. I too am hoping for ms! It's crazy isn't it! I'm sure after a day of it I'll regret saying that. Good luck next week! Xx


----------



## WantaBelly

How are you feeling Tishty?


----------



## binksmommy

Tishty.. Don't worry about it.. try to relax.. The worry won't help anything..praying for you and the baby..


----------



## Tishty

Hi ladies...well since I posted originally, I calmed down and started to relax then the dreaded worry surfaced again, no cramps no bleeding but did a test ... Fainter line! Did another in the morning... Still faint! But I've since heard that this happens as the weeks go on. Apparently you shouldn't test after 6 weeks as the increasing hcg confuses the test. Anyway I'm going for an early scan on Friday to hopefully put my mind at rest for a while. Thanks for checking in, I will report back. I think it's good to see the experiences through in case it helps someone else also stressing about the same thing. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## ClipMyWings

Good luck at the scan! I can't wait to hear your results & am hoping for all good stuff! 

I'm having the same thing happen to me. Last week I was feeling some occasional mild cramping as well as some strong smells and then nothing for the past week. I had a m/c last year around 9 weeks, so now I'm freaking out. My first scan is on the 23rd, so I have a week to wait. Lots of people tell me they had no sx's at all, so I don't feel too paranoid, but I can't help worrying.


----------



## Tishty

ClipMyWings said:


> Good luck at the scan! I can't wait to hear your results & am hoping for all good stuff!
> 
> I'm having the same thing happen to me. Last week I was feeling some occasional mild cramping as well as some strong smells and then nothing for the past week. I had a m/c last year around 9 weeks, so now I'm freaking out. My first scan is on the 23rd, so I have a week to wait. Lots of people tell me they had no sx's at all, so I don't feel too paranoid, but I can't help worrying.

I know, what's hard to get your head around is one pregnancy being different from the previous ones I think. But this is my fourth and I'm just starting to realise this! Obv when something bad happens like your mc it takes a lot of the joy out of the next pregnancy. I know this too as I had to tfmr last year. All you can do is the very difficult wait! How many weeks are you? My hospital just called and said an early scan slot has come up this morn so I'm going! Hugely nervous!!! My partner is away so going alone but to be honest I'm ok with that as I'm so nervous I can't deal with anybody being around me. Ok better have another drink so bladder full! I hate this bit! 

Ok stay positive! I'm trying to!!! X


----------



## Tishty

Oh sorry just seen you're 6+ was going to suggest bringing scan forward but of course it's better to wait. X


----------



## Tishty

Well just got back. They said baby is 6 weeks not 7. Couldn't be 100% on heartbeat although I pointed to a regular flickering and said that looks like a heart beat! The man scanning said yes it looks like it but I want to give it another week to confirm it is. He said all signs are positive. Still worried though as symptoms stopped at 6 and preg test was fainter.... Oh well nothing I can do but wait some more!!


----------



## ClipMyWings

That's positive! I'm glad that everything went well at your visit. 

I'll be going in next Wednesday for my first visit/scan. I should be careful what I wish for because last night I ended up having cramps and today I'm nauseous. All my fault! Ha :)


----------



## Tishty

Well it's good that it sounds positive I feel a bit deflated and worried because they didn't just say there you go... Heartbeat! But yes he said positive signs and I swear I saw heartbeat! I've seen enough over the years and he did agree. I just worry about everything! I'm praying for nausea to make it seem like a strong pregnancy too now! I know I'll prob regret that!! Good luck with your scan, holding all that liquid in was tough!!! I'm going back thurs.... See you here again to report back!! Xx


----------



## ClipMyWings

Reporting back! Everything went well. We got to see the little bean and heard it's heartbeat. So all is well in the world. Going back for our next scan at the end of February. It's nice to stop worrying for a bit. :)


----------



## Tishty

Ah that is really nice to hear. Really it is, I hate all the worry. I can imagine the calm youre feeling now and it does make me feel happier. My situ not so good. 2nd scan showed not much growth only a tiny bit in baby but more in sac.. and heartbeat was slower than it should be but I could kick myself for not getting the bpm as that appears to be a real tell tale sign of trouble although the slow growth is just as worrying. I don't have much hope for the pregnancy now and if it's going to be over I just want it to happen soon. I don't dare hope after last year! Going to London hospital Monday so guess I'll find out for sure then. 

I'll probably report back as I find this site and all the lovely people on it quite comforting to talk to. Take care and try not to let any worry kick in again. Everything is fine now xxx


----------



## mommatoB

gl hun! praying all is well with u and bean :)


----------



## LuckyW

Tishty said:


> Ah that is really nice to hear. Really it is, I hate all the worry. I can imagine the calm youre feeling now and it does make me feel happier. My situ not so good. 2nd scan showed not much growth only a tiny bit in baby but more in sac.. and heartbeat was slower than it should be but I could kick myself for not getting the bpm as that appears to be a real tell tale sign of trouble although the slow growth is just as worrying. I don't have much hope for the pregnancy now and if it's going to be over I just want it to happen soon. I don't dare hope after last year! Going to London hospital Monday so guess I'll find out for sure then.

Been there, big hugs to you.


----------



## ClipMyWings

Tishty said:


> Ah that is really nice to hear. Really it is, I hate all the worry. I can imagine the calm youre feeling now and it does make me feel happier. My situ not so good. 2nd scan showed not much growth only a tiny bit in baby but more in sac.. and heartbeat was slower than it should be but I could kick myself for not getting the bpm as that appears to be a real tell tale sign of trouble although the slow growth is just as worrying. I don't have much hope for the pregnancy now and if it's going to be over I just want it to happen soon. I don't dare hope after last year! Going to London hospital Monday so guess I'll find out for sure then.
> 
> I'll probably report back as I find this site and all the lovely people on it quite comforting to talk to. Take care and try not to let any worry kick in again. Everything is fine now xxx


Big hugs and thinking lots of positive thoughts for you.


----------



## Tishty

Report back as promised. London appointment didn't go well but I was prepared at least. Baby showed 6w +6 at 9 weeks. Heart had slowed right down to what she described as slight pulsation and she couldn't even pick up the sound which we heard the week before. It was quite a drastic change. Have appt Monday where it's expected the heart will have stopped. I have accepted what's happened. I am v sad and feel unlucky, old and inadequate. But I know lots of people have been through more than 2 losses before they get their healthy baby so trying to stay positive and grateful for everything I do have and hopeful that one day soon it will work out for us. I have two older children but this was my partners first. I so want it for him as well as us. 

I haven't started to mc yet. V scared about that. I have fantasised that on Monday a miracle will happen even though on the other and I feel accepting of this pg being over...need to stop letting my head go there. So I've got enough to keep me occupied this coming week. I'll be ok though as i know lots of women come through this. we have no option but to cope. thanks for all the support xx


----------



## Tishty

Please don't let my experience scare any of you. I am 39 my partner 45. I had problems last year with pregnancy and I really knew v early on something was wrong without any drastic symptoms, its strange, i could tell this baby wasnt growing. this is my forth pregnancy and feel v tuned in to my body esp because i got a fair way along not that long ago. The last thing I want is to upset anyone, please just enjoy your pregnancies xx


----------



## LuckyW

Tishty said:


> Report back as promised. London appointment didn't go well but I was prepared at least. Baby showed 6w +6 at 9 weeks. Heart had slowed right down to what she described as slight pulsation and she couldn't even pick up the sound which we heard the week before. It was quite a drastic change. Have appt Monday where it's expected the heart will have stopped. I have accepted what's happened. I am v sad and feel unlucky, old and inadequate. But I know lots of people have been through more than 2 losses before they get their healthy baby so trying to stay positive and grateful for everything I do have and hopeful that one day soon it will work out for us. I have two older children but this was my partners first. I so want it for him as well as us.
> 
> I haven't started to mc yet. V scared about that. I have fantasised that on Monday a miracle will happen even though on the other and I feel accepting of this pg being over...need to stop letting my head go there. So I've got enough to keep me occupied this coming week. I'll be ok though as i know lots of women come through this. we have no option but to cope. thanks for all the support xx

You sound like you're coping very well, really bravely. Huge, huge hugs to you.


----------



## Atlmommy37

Tishty my heart is breaking for you. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------

